# Homelite weed wacker



## shockn8r (Sep 28, 2009)

I was replacing the pull cord on my Homellite weed wacker and some how I must have disengaged the drive shaft from the connection to the weed wackers head. The motor starts and I can hear the power shaft spinning inside the handle and shaft and yet the weed wacker head does not turn. I pulled the shaft out and tried to re-seat it however I was unsuccessfull so I reall need to know if anyone can kindly suggest a way to ensure I can re-seat the power shaft to this weed wacker. Thanks much


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

try turning the head as you insert the flexishaft you will see when you have in right as the head and shaft will turn together than you have to reconect to the engineside post model of weedwacker as this will help with idenification

bill


----------

